# What brand/ type of flymask do you use?



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

.... so does nobody use flymasks, or....?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I really like Kensington flymasks for my mares. I've owned one of my masks for 3 years and it still functions great! The elastic is a little stretched out but that's not an issue since it still works, and stays on, without the elastic being super tight.

I know some people have had rubs with the Kensington masks but I've never had an issue. Actually, I've had more issues with rubbing and other masks than I've had with the Kensingtons! :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we just get whatever cheap ones we can for the boys. my two geldings rip off each others on an hourly basis, and charlies already gone through 2 in just one month....grrr its the same every year he went through 3 last year.








josie gets a full face mask because her nose burns like crazy








and sugar gets one with the ear covers because she gets alot of knat bites in her ears but i dont have pics on my compy


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wallaby, what did you pay for yours? I'm going to have to go check that brand out, it sounds like it's durable and that's exactly what I need, lol.

Roperchick, that picture is priceless... it brings back memories, lol!
I was looking at the full masks because Geronimo has a big white blaze, so a lot of his muzzle is pink, but nothing mentions if they come in different lengths or anything like that which is my concern since he has a pretty long face. And do you notice any higher casualties with those? I feel like my horses would have a ball with one, because it's a flap so they could really latch onto it. Luckily it would be on the face of the worst of the bunch, but... the 2 year old...

Thanks for sharing, guys!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cashel.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I also use Cashel. Autumn wears a standard with ears. One ear flops out every now and again, I assume from rubbing. Other than that it stays on. I would recommend a full coverage for any horse with a pink nose.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cashel!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cashel, I have one and my sister has one that covers the nose. So far they seem pretty sturdy.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Cashel. Never thought fly masks were worthwhile until this year. First year I have ever had teary eyes on a horse. Don't know if it's the bug prevention or UV protection but all the excess tears stopped.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe I just got a dud Cashel - the one I have (had, actually, since the mice have now eaten it up) ripped within the first week, constantly came off when Lacey'd rub her head on something, and gave Lacey terrible rub lines. Weird! Maybe it's a face conformation difference too...


Anyway, I got my "favorite" (the really old one) Kensington mask for $30, and I got my two other "less favorite" ones for $15-20. They're a little spendy but it's totally worth it for me given how long they've lasted.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would definitely pay 30 dollars for a mask that would last, lol!
It seems like a good price for quality, and both the Kensingtons and Cashels are around that range. I was comparing two masks from both brands and the Kensington mask with ears and nose flap took a real rap in reviews... apparently they're durable, but the velcro on the nose rubs and the fabric between the ears is way too narrow. It's the only one with a nose flap and ears, too. The (only) mask with ears seemed to get great reviews, but it still seemed to have the problem of rubbing and being too tight in the ears, plus I'm concerned about the fleece- might it be too hot in 100+ degree heat?
On the other hand, the Cashel I was looking at with ears seemed to have a problem with the elastic stretching and the nose being too big for an arabian (which is what Envi is)? Has anyone had these problems? The Cashel with ears and nose seemed to get great reviews, though- and it has a long nose flap for Gerri's long face, which was a concern of mine.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

soenjer55 said:


> On the other hand, the Cashel I was looking at with ears seemed to have a problem with the elastic stretching and the nose being too big for an arabian (which is what Envi is)? Has anyone had these problems? The Cashel with ears and nose seemed to get great reviews, though- and it has a long nose flap for Gerri's long face, which was a concern of mine.


With the white face you better have the longer nose than shorter. :wink: I'm not fan of the masks with ears because they are easier to rub off, while my long nose Cashel no ears stays on (I use it since April every day). But to each own. So far Cashel been my favorite.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Josie keeps hers on fine even when her and Sugar start scrappin. The one i have on her is a Cashel Horse Long Crusader. and its alot better quality than the Supermasks we put on the boys. 
Ive had that mask for her for 3 years adn its still in really good condition.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cashels have worked well for my arabs, but my BO's appy likes to take his mask off and the one he came with got torn up to the point of being useless within a week. His new one that he's had for a couple weeks (same type) is doing fine. I haven't had any rubbing issues.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Cashel for Casey, long nose and with ears. Unsure of what Candys fly mask is...


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A Horze full-nose flymask with ears. But I only use it for riding, because we have a HUGE amount of bugs, but my boy rips his mask off in a matter of minutes, if I leave it on in the pastures.

Fly Mask w/Nose | Horse Tack & Riding Apparel


----------



## cuttinmom (Feb 9, 2012)

RES Fly mask they have replaceble Velcro RES Equine Products $20


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I also really like the Cashel fly masks. I have used the Cashel Long Nose/with Ears style on my horses for many years. So far they are the best brand that I have tried, and I have tried quite a few brands over the years.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, the fact that Dover is having a huge summer sale sealed the deal on the Cashel fly masks- Everyone seems to really love them, and the prices were reduced, so I'm going for it, lol. Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice! 

I know this is delayed, but I just got a couple "Duramask" brand flymasks for my girls and so far they've been great. 
They've worn them about 15hrs/day for the last week and no rubs yet, even on my foster who has never worn a flymask before this. The girls also haven't been able to remove them yet so that's good too! 
They're made out of the same type of sturdy material that Kensingtons are made of as well!
I paid $15 per mask but it looks like you can get them cheaper on Amazon. 
Just thought I'd let you know, in case you ever want another option. 

Amazon.com: Duramask Fly Mask: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I'm definitely open to alternatives, lol- I have high hopes for the Cashels since they have great reviews from everyone, but you never know, Geronimo is not only a determined monster who wants to put everything in his mouth but one with a 2 year old accomplice... So if it's of the same durable material and is cheaper (I paid 25-30 for the masks I ordered, and they're on sale right now), I'm listening, lol. Thanks!


----------



## HezaSunnyDudeAPHA (Jan 4, 2011)

Cashel all the way! =]


----------



## Romia (Sep 10, 2011)

Cashel is what we have and they have lasted over 3 years now.


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

I have one of those super masks, googling it they seem to be made by Farnam.
My old horse wore the same one for 4 years, an I just put it on my new mare. Not bad for a mask that I think didn't even cost $20.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Cashel is the bomb! Those masks are indestructible, comfortable, and relatively cheap.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Cashels are working great, my sister also got two for her horses, so we now have an army of Cashel-wearing beasts... I have pictures of my boys rocking their masks but I can't get them on the computer yet, my sister lost the cord I need, lol. But so far, I'm liking this brand! I still chuckle when I see the ears, though...

And kitten-val, you're right, lol- the ears make them much easier to slip off. It's only happened a couple times, if I have to I'll just snip them off. It won't be quite as amusing to see the horses with their masks on, but I won't have to run around a couple of acres looking for a mask, lol.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The tears are cause by small flies that go after the inner eyelid. If the mask is made of Textilene then it will be sturdy material and will remain away from the horse's eyes. I find with the masks that small insects can get in between the jaw bones so I slather petroleum jelly there.


----------

